# Ancient Roman statue buried for centuries is uncovered by powerful winter storm



## Trajan (Dec 17, 2010)

Its always something of a an eye opener or perspective changer at least for me, when a find like this is made......accidentally or not.

We think becasue we are 'in the moment'  life really is all  about us, living in the moment has its virtues but a historical zeitgeist isn't one of them. 



Beautiful piece, the details seem pretty darn good considering the abrasive affect of being buried for 2000 years or sothe style inho puts it at approx. 300 AD. Privately commissioned I would bet. 

Nice pics at the site too. 



In Israel as ancient Roman statue buried for centuries is uncovered by powerful winter storm
Last updated at 3:20 PM on 16th December 2010


A long-lost Roman statue buried for thousands of years has been unearthed by massive winter storms that have lashed the coast of Israel this week.
The mysterious white-marble figure of a woman in toga and 'beautifully detailed' sandals was found in the remains of a cliff that crumbled under the force of 60mph winds and enormous 40ft waves.
The statue, which lacks a head and arms, is about 4ft tall and weighs 440lbs. It was found at the ancient port of Ashkelon, around 20 miles south of Tel Aviv.

t dates back to the Roman occupation of what was western Judea, between 1,800 and 2,000 years ago.
The incredible find, which was discovered by a passer-by, will now be put on display in a museum.
'The sea gave us this amazing statue', researcher Yigal Israeli said. 'The statue fell into the sea when the ancient maritime cliff collapsed'.
But the find has been tinged with heartbreak for researchers after the storms destroyed the breakers protecting the Roman-era port of Caesarea, threatening to wash away one of the world's most important historic sites.

sraeli archaeologists have now declared a 'national disaster' and warned the popular tourist attraction was in danger of suffering irreversible damage.
The Mediterranean port, near Israel's third largest city Haifa, was built by Herod the Great shortly before the birth of Christ and served as the seat of government for Pontius Pilate.

Rest at- 
Read more: 'The sea gave her back': Wonder in Israel as ancient Roman statue buried for thousands of years is uncovered by storm | Mail Online


----------



## Sallow (Dec 17, 2010)

Gosh.

Rome was amazing. They were probably farther advanced then we know.


----------



## shintao (Dec 27, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Gosh.
> 
> Rome was amazing. They were probably farther advanced then we know.



And yet poor boy jesus if he ever lived, couldn't read or write. Why would a god make him ignorant?


Nice find!!! They could find more I assume. Digg Jew!! Dig!!!


----------



## westwall (Dec 27, 2010)

Trajan said:


> Its always something of a an eye opener or perspective changer at least for me, when a find like this is made......accidentally or not.
> 
> We think becasue we are 'in the moment'  life really is all  about us, living in the moment has its virtues but a historical zeitgeist isn't one of them.
> 
> ...







I love that stuff!  I remember the first timeI visited Pompeii I had a perception in my mind that it would be grand and all that but I would be able to see the whole thing in a few hours (being an arrogant college jerk), so imagine my surprise when you step through the door turn the corner at the Temple of Apollo and see the road to the amphitheatre a mere mile and a half away!
I was terribly saddened to hear about the collapse of the Schola Armatorum.  There needs to be some better preservation there.


----------



## shintao (Dec 28, 2010)

westwall said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Its always something of a an eye opener or perspective changer at least for me, when a find like this is made......accidentally or not.
> ...



Hmm, that really had some, ahhhhhhhhh, sexy art in it, that would make a marine squirm. lol!


----------

